# Cannondale 2011 - wer hat Neuigkeiten?



## Bertolli (10. Juni 2010)

Servus beisammen!

Habe heute ein bisschen Gegoogelt und dabei in einem Amerikanischen Mtb-Forum diese Bilder gefunden:





Flash Hi-Mod 2011






Flash 29er  2011






Flash Carbon 3   2011


Besonders auffällig bei den Bikes ist der Vorbau,... gibt es da in 2011 was neues von Cannondale?
Und ich hab da was von einem Hydraulischen Lock Out gelesen in dem Ami- Forum!!

Hat jemand von Euch schon mehr Informationen, Details, und vor allem Bilder von den 2011er Cannondales?

Habe auch schon was von einem neuen Rennrad für 2011 leuten hören,...
sollte "Super Six Evo" heißen?


----------



## Triptube (11. Juni 2010)

Moin und Hi,
ich habe die Bilder auch vor drei tagen entdeckt. Sind von einem Niederländischen Händler vor ca. acht tagen  eingesetzt worden. Der sogenante 'early 2011' Katalog hat auch andere Bikes gezeigt. So wie es hies, haben die eins auf den Deckel bekommen weil viel zu früh veröffentllicht.
Es scheint aber so das es alles Europa Modelle sind.
Ein paar seiten weitergelesen und du hättest die neue Rennmaschiene auch gesehen.
Nun gut zum Vorbau: Es gibt noch nichts genaues, aber es wird einen neuen abgerundeten und noch leichteren Si Vorbau geben.
Es wird einen Hydraulick Lock out geben der am Lenker sitzt. Wird ja auch schon im Wettkampf eingesetz beim CFR Team. Und so wie ich mitbekommen habe nur noch Carbon Lefty's in OPI Bauweise, Alu ja so wie so.
Das 29"er Flash Carbon (werde ich mir auf jeden fall Kaufen !) wird wohl in Zukunft 90mm statt 80mm haben.
Hoffen wir das der Preis Anstieg, der auf jeden fall von allen Firmen kommen wird und angekündigt ist für 2011, nicht zu extrem ausfällt.
Ist alles ohne Gewähr !
In ca. vier bis sechs Wochen wird es dann alles offiziel vorgestellt.
Happy trail's
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bertolli (11. Juni 2010)

Triptube schrieb:


> Moin und Hi,
> ich habe die Bilder auch vor drei tagen entdeckt. Sind von einem Niederländischen Händler vor ca. acht tagen  eingesetzt worden. Der sogenante 'early 2011' Katalog hat auch andere Bikes gezeigt. So wie es hies, haben die eins auf den Deckel bekommen weil viel zu früh veröffentllicht.
> Es scheint aber so das es alles Europa Modelle sind.
> *Ein paar seiten weitergelesen und du hättest die neue Rennmaschiene auch gesehen.*
> ...




Danke, das ist ja schon ein bisschen was!!

Die Rennmaschine müsste dann diese hier sein:






Möchte mir nächstes Jahr sowieso einen neuen Renner kaufen!
Dieses wird wohl zu teuer für mich sein, aber es wird bestimmt noch
andere Modelle mit dem Rahmen geben die dann hoffentlich bezahlbar für mich sein werden.
Ein Cannondale muss es auf jeden Fall wieder sein!

Vier bis Sechs Wochen sind noch eine lange Zeit, bin jetzt schon ganz Ungeduldig.


----------



## Triptube (11. Juni 2010)

Schön das ich dir helfen konnte.
Hab gesehen das du die Rennmaschiene gefunden hast.
Cannondale bleibt eben Cannondale !
Happy trail's !
Stefan


----------



## Dirgl (11. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,


ist das 29er Flash ein HiMod-Rahmen?


dirgl


----------



## Triptube (11. Juni 2010)

@Dirgle,
Brad hat im Sea Otter Video über das diesjährige 29"er Flash gesagt das der Rahmen kapp 1000 g wiegt.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das weder der 2010 noch der 2011 kein Himod Rahmen sind. Da der 26" ja auch nur 950 g wiegt. 
Müssen wir einfach mal abwarten was die neuen Datenblätter dann sagen.
Ich persöhnlich bin froh das es jetzt endlich wieder welche für Europa gibt.
Happy trail's !
Stefan


----------



## smirre111 (11. Juni 2010)

Hi, so hab ich es aus nem Ami-Forum entnommen...

Flash 29er 1

Frame a: 
new Flash HiMod SAVE 29'er, BB30 specific w/ 1.5" HeadShok head tube
Fork b: 
new Lefty Carbon 29'er w/ XLR and Solo Air OPI
REAR SHOCK c:
N/A
Rims d:
Stan's ZTR Arch 29'er 32h
Hubs e:
Cannondale Lefty SL front & DT Swiss 240s 6b rear
Spokes f:
DT Aerospeed w/ alu ProLock nipples
Tires g:
new Schwalbe Racing Ralph PaceStar 2.25" tubeless-ready
Pedals h:
n/a
crank i:
Cannondale SI Hollowgram SL BB30 for SRAM XX 39/26t
Bottom Bracket l Cannondale BB30 Ceramic
Chain j:
KMC X10SL CP
Rear Cogs k:
new Shimano XT 11-36t 10sp
Front Derailleur m:
new SRAM X-9 S3 for 10sp
Rear Derailleur n:
new SRAM X-0 long cage 10sp
Shifters o:
new SRAM X-0
Handlebar p:
Truvativ Stylo World Cup flat 700mm
grips 4 new Cannondale LE SuperLight II lock-on
Stem q:
new Cannondale OPI adjustable stem/steerer 3D forged
Headset r:
Cannondale SI HeadShok
Brakes s:
new Avid Elixir X-0 carbon w/ 185-160 rotors
Saddle u:
 new Fizik Tundra2 w/ manganese rails
Seatpost v:
 Flash Carbon 27.2mm w/ 10mm offset
Sizes w:
 M,L,X
EXTRAS z:
DT Swiss RWS rear quick release
COLOR (cod e) x Jet Black (matte) (BBQ)


----------



## Triptube (11. Juni 2010)

Schöne Serien Ausstattung !
Läst kaum wünsche offen.
Kleine Enderungen kann man ja gleich machen, wie z.B. die Reifen gegen die neuen 2011 RR und Umwerfer (XX !)
Die Übersetzung vorne wäre mir 42/28 lieber.
Kassette abfahren oder gleich gegen eine X.0. tauschen.
Das Bike hat sonst eine Grundsoliede Ausstatung.
Jetzt fehlt nur noch der Preis.
Hast du eine ca. Gewichts Angabe ?
Danke für deine Info noch mal !
Happy trail's !
Stefan


----------



## smirre111 (11. Juni 2010)

Sorry Preis hab ich keinen gefunden auf der Seite....

@Übersetzung: 
Is nicht 39/26 sowas was die Standardübersetzung bei 29ern (wegen der grösseren Räder)... ja ich bin (noch) kein 29er Fahren aber es reizt mich ein wenig...

Gruss


----------



## Triptube (11. Juni 2010)

Das 2011 Flash Carbon hat jetzt auch zum ersten mal 10-fach Übersetzung. Gebe dir recht mit der Laufradgröße. Deswegen wahrscheinlich auch dìese kleine Übersetzung.
Dieses Bike wird auf jeden fall auch mein erstes 29"er !
Könntest du uns vielleicht bitte den link geben.
Happy trail's !
Stefan


----------



## chrikoh (11. Juni 2010)

Eine 29er Fatty wäre auch nicht schlecht-dann würde ich mir auch 29er Cannondale zulegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpi (11. Juni 2010)

2011 Cannondale Scalpel


















Diesmal mit nen Full Carbon Rahmen


----------



## Bertolli (12. Juni 2010)

Vieleicht kommt das 2011er Scalpel auch mit dem neuen Vorbau?

Würde dem Scalpel Optisch sicher auch gut stehen!!


----------



## Triptube (12. Juni 2010)

@Bertolli,
ich kenne keinen grund warum es den neuen Vorbau nicht beim neuen Scalpel geben sollte ;-) !? 

@chrikoh,
es gibt ja bekantlich eine 28" Fatty mit 50mm Federweg die aber nicht genug Raum für dicke Schlappen läst.  
Die Lefty ist nun mal das Aushängeschild geworden.
Happy trail's ! 
Stefan


----------



## chrikoh (12. Juni 2010)

Triptube schrieb:


> @Bertolli,
> ich kenne keinen grund warum es den neuen Vorbau nicht beim neuen Scalpel geben sollte ;-) !?
> 
> @chrikoh,
> ...



Ja leider
Mir ist eine gefällt eine Fatty besser,habe natürlich auch schon eine Lefty probiert


----------



## Scalpi (14. Juni 2010)

Das neue  2011er Jekyll














Scott lässt grüßen...


----------



## smirre111 (14. Juni 2010)

So jetzt haben wir den Scott, Specialized, Giant,... Einheitsbrei.

Mir hat Cannondale bisher gefallen weil sie innovativ sind und nicht irgendwelche Dinge kopiert. 

Das alte Jekyll hat mir besser gefallen....


Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpi (14. Juni 2010)

...obwohl es auch locker ein Scott sein könnte - mir gefällt es auf Anhieb.

Mit ner schönen Lefty Carbon und der Si Sl Kurbel...


----------



## SmithWesson (14. Juni 2010)

jetzt frag ich mich in welche sparte das neue jekyll passt ( federweg ) ist doch alles da 
oder soll das RZ 20 wieder weg ?


----------



## ultra2 (14. Juni 2010)

Scalpi schrieb:


> Das neue  2011er Jekyll
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was sollte den rauskommen nachdem Peter Denk von Scott zu Cannondale wechselte?


----------



## Triptube (15. Juni 2010)

Das Jekyll soll 180mm Federweg haben !?
Soll ja noch ne kleine Schwester haben ! Hab leider den Namen vergessen, mist :$.
Muss noch mal nachlesen.
Happy trail's !
Stefan


----------



## da_kine (15. Juni 2010)

Ein neues Jekyll wäre der Wahnsinn!!!

Ersetzt das neue Jekyll das MOTO?

Brauche mehr Info´s!!


----------



## kuka.berlin (15. Juni 2010)

Triptube schrieb:


> Das Jekyll soll 180mm Federweg haben !?
> Soll ja noch ne kleine Schwester haben ! Hab leider den Namen vergessen, mist :$.
> Muss noch mal nachlesen.
> Happy trail's !
> Stefan



Sind auf den Bildern doch schon zwei verschiedene Bikes.
Das mit der 180mm 36 Fox hat ein viel masiveren Steuerkopfbereich als das grün-weise (mit wahrscheinlich der 32er 150mm Fox)
Umlenkhebel und Hinterbau sind auch anders.

Aber ob diese Pull-Shox Dämpfer das wahre sind .. ich weis nicht..


----------



## Enrgy (15. Juni 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Was sollte den rauskommen nachdem Peter Denk von Scott zu Cannondale wechselte?



Peter, denk!!!

der kriegt wohl Provision, wenn er diese Nischen Zugdämpfer verbaut...

Hmm, vielleicht hätte ich doch noch mit meinem Riss im Jekyll 1 Jahr weiterfahren sollen.....


----------



## mete (15. Juni 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Was sollte den rauskommen nachdem Peter Denk von Scott zu Cannondale wechselte?



Na das Jekyll hat sich ja vor allem durch seine Variabilität in Sachen Federweg und Geometrie ausgezeichnet...davon sehe ich bei dem neuen leider nichts (zumindest nicht auf diesen Bildern). Was einzig geblieben ist, ist ein komischer Dämpferstandard. Die Variabilität wird wohl über einen tollen "Tracloc"-Hebel kommen, der bei CD dann natürlich nur anders heißen muss...Geometrieverstellung gibt's wohl nicht mehr.


----------



## Enrgy (15. Juni 2010)

Komischen Dämpferstandard hatte das alte Jek ja auch, allerdings konnte man wenigstens die Lufthülse auf gängige 165mm Fox-Dämpfer schrauben. 

Diese hier und bei Scott verbauten Zug-Dämpfer sind dagegen absolute Exoten, ich denke (Denk-Denk ), daß nicht mal der von Scott kompatibel ist.
Wenn da was hinüber ist, wirds richtig teuer, auch wegen der kleineren Stückzahlen, die gefertigt werden. 
Und nach 5 Jahren gibts eh keine Ersatzteile mehr für das Ding...

Wer sein Rad bzw. Rahmen länger als 2-3 Jahre fahren will, sollte durchgehend auf Standardabmessungen der Komponenten achten. Keine Exoten bei Dämpfer, Tretlager und Gabel (zum Glück erlebt die Lefty ja gerade einen Aufschwung)...


----------



## nuts (15. Juni 2010)

Weitere Informationen gibt's ab dem 22. Juni, wenn das Embargo aufgehoben ist. Die Bilder sind vom Presse Camp in Park City.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## könni__ (16. Juni 2010)

Das Flash ist und war ja der Hammer!! 
Aber warum mussten der Peter den jetzt ein Genius mit dem Griff vom Stumpi versehen und Cannondale drauf schreiben?  Also echt! Die Art wie der Hinterbau und die Zugführung gemacht sind. Da waren wohl noch ein paar Konzeptzeichnungen von Scott über. ;D  Das wird sicher kein schlechtes Rad sein aber das typische Cannondaledesign ist es eher nicht oder? 

PS: Das echte Jekyll war seiner Zeit voraus! SIMPEL, relativ leicht, schnell und haltbar


----------



## DaBoom (16. Juni 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Diese hier und bei Scott verbauten Zug-Dämpfer sind dagegen absolute Exoten, ich denke (Denk-Denk ), daß nicht mal der von Scott kompatibel ist.
> Wenn da was hinüber ist, wirds richtig teuer, auch wegen der kleineren Stückzahlen, die gefertigt werden.
> Und nach 5 Jahren gibts eh keine Ersatzteile mehr für das Ding...


2010 - 2005 bisher war die Ersatzteilversorgung für mein Genius (TC) super


----------



## Enrgy (16. Juni 2010)

DaBoom schrieb:


> 2010 - 2005 bisher war die Ersatzteilversorgung für mein Genius (TC) super



Für den Dämpfer? Denn nur von dem rede ich hier...


----------



## DaBoom (16. Juni 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Für den Dämpfer? Denn nur von dem rede ich hier...



Ja


----------



## fivepole (16. Juni 2010)

Scalpi schrieb:


> Das neue  2011er Jekyll



Das wird sich wohl Claymore nennen? Jekyll aufgepumpt und in der Tat ein potenzieller Moto Nachfolger.


----------



## ridethere (16. Juni 2010)

Der Dämpfer ist von Fox, wie beim Claymore zu sehen ist...
Und der Bremsadapter mit der neuen XO am weißen Bike ist nett, dazu scheint eine X12 Achse verbaut zu sein.


----------



## eshmann666 (16. Juni 2010)

Gibt es schon Neuigkeiten und Bilder von Rize Modellen?


----------



## shamalagugu (18. Juni 2010)

Ich sehe keine ''made in USA'' Schrift mehr. Stimmts nun, dass die 2011er aus Asien kommen? (reine Neugier)


----------



## eshmann666 (18. Juni 2010)

Also ich muss sagen, dass ich das Jekyll richtig geil finde!
Wenn es wirklich eine 150er Version geben wird, könnte ich sehr schwach werden und auch auf ein Rocky Mountain oder Scott verzichten.

Aber die Rize-Modelle könnten auch interessant werden. Schon Neuigkeiten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (19. Juni 2010)

eshmann666 schrieb:


> Gibt es schon Neuigkeiten und Bilder von Rize Modellen?



ein carbon rz one20 wirds geben sonst ... alles beim "alten"



shamalagugu schrieb:


> Ich sehe keine ''made in USA'' Schrift mehr. Stimmts nun, dass die 2011er aus Asien kommen? (reine Neugier)



alle bikes bis ende 2010 made in taiwan !

- - -  --

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7277316&postcount=1140



			
				gmk schrieb:
			
		

> verstehe die dämpferentscheidung überhaupt nicht
> sind übrigens von fox !
> das claymore hat was, vorallem mit fetter 2011er talas
> 
> ...


----------



## crack_MC (20. Juni 2010)

könni schrieb:


> Aber warum mussten der Peter den jetzt ein Genius mit dem Griff vom Stumpi versehen und Cannondale drauf schreiben? Also echt! Die Art wie der Hinterbau und die Zugführung gemacht sind. Da waren wohl noch ein paar Konzeptzeichnungen von Scott über. ;D Das wird sicher kein schlechtes Rad sein aber das typische Cannondaledesign ist es eher nicht oder?
> 
> PS: Das echte Jekyll war seiner Zeit voraus! SIMPEL, relativ leicht, schnell und haltbar


 
'nen bisserl Sunn und Lapierre-Optik ist auch noch dabei...


----------



## eshmann666 (20. Juni 2010)

Ich finde die neuen Bikes wirklich schön.
Das die Räder gewisse Ähnlichkeiten haben zu anderen ist aber doch normal. Wenn wir jedes Bike dieser Welt durchgehen würde, finden wir immer Ähnlichkeiten.
Zudem konstruiert Peter Denk gute Bikes, warum sollte er seine Konzepte jetzt über den Haufen werfen, wenn die Bikes weiterhin gut sind. 
Und Cannondale wollte Peter Denk und damit auch eine Änderung der Bikeflotte. Einfach mal abwarten, was die Bikes hergeben.


----------



## Deleted 133688 (21. Juni 2010)

heute 0 Uhr ist ja der Stichtag dann sollten die Preise/Gewichte der 2011 Modelle bekannt sien inkl. aller Farbkombis für Deutschland. Bitte bekanntgeben  hier, wer als erstes was drüber findet im Netz


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Juni 2010)

Erste offizelle Berichte. Es geht los ...

Jekyll 2011

Scalpel 2011

...


----------



## Bertolli (22. Juni 2010)

*Erste offizelle Berichte. Es geht los ...*

Na endlich, da wird's auch Zeit!

Flash, Scalpel, Jekyl!!  

Aber noch keine News von den Rz's, dem Moto,.....wird's
nochmal ein Rush geben?

Auch von den 2011er Rennrädern kann ich noch nix finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133688 (22. Juni 2010)

nice.

Was mich interessiert sind die neue Farben der Flashs fürs Deutschland.
Kommen die Farben so, wie auf den Bildern Seite 1?

Vielleicht hat jemand mehr Indos noch.

Danke.
Juergen


----------



## Triptube (22. Juni 2010)

Moin Jürgen und auch alle anderen, 
geht bitte auf "Cyclingnews.com" da wird sehr ausführlich über die neuem Modelle mit schönen Fotos berichtet. 
Happy trail's !
Stefan


----------



## Deleted 132705 (22. Juni 2010)

also kommt cannondale doch wieder in den gravity-bereich zurück? wundert mich nicht wirklich. wobei mir der dämpfer ganz und garnicht gefällt. was kommt als nächstes? das damals so beliebte pullshock?


----------



## Bike_Atze (22. Juni 2010)

http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopware/shopware.php?sViewport=search&sSearch=flash+2011


----------



## Deleted 133688 (22. Juni 2010)

Bike_Atze schrieb:


> http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopware/shopware.php?sViewport=search&sSearch=flash+2011




häh? angeblich JETZT schon bestellbar? Glaube ich nicht.


----------



## Bike_Atze (22. Juni 2010)

Die hatten beim 24h-Rennen in Chemnitz auch schon Flyer mit diesen Angeboten verteilt...darin war angegeben "Lieferbar ab August 2010"


----------



## Deleted 133688 (22. Juni 2010)

Bike_Atze schrieb:


> Die hatten beim 24h-Rennen in Chemnitz auch schon Flyer mit diesen Angeboten verteilt...darin war angegeben "Lieferbar ab August 2010"




morgen weiß ich bescheid.
Mein händler klärt das gerade
B+B schreibt kurfristig lieferbar
OK beim Flash unterscheiden sich ja nur die Farben. Wieso also nicht Rahmendesign ist ja genau das selbe. Kann gut sein.
Dann wird morgen bestellt


----------



## smirre111 (22. Juni 2010)

Hi,

ich hab auch die Info Auslieferung August 2010.

Es  steht ja in den Specs. "Flash HI-MOD w/ new geometry" also wird sich geringfügig in der Geometry auch was getan haben denke ich.


Gruss

Smirre111


----------



## eshmann666 (22. Juni 2010)

Ich bin ein bisschen von den Designs enttäuscht. Dachte, dass Cannondale auch auf die matte Lackierung umsteigt, so wie das schwarz/grün/weiße.
Auch die Preise find ich gesalzen und in good old Germany werden die noch teurer sein. Zudem sehe ich keine Linie in der Ausstattung für mich ein wilder Komponentenmix. Find ich schade.
Bin mal auf den Preis des Rahmen gespannt.


----------



## Burni (22. Juni 2010)

Bike_Atze schrieb:


> http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopware/shopware.php?sViewport=search&sSearch=flash+2011



die preise sind auch teils unglaubwürdig. aber das 29er 3 wär so schon interessant!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_Atze (22. Juni 2010)

Was soll an den Preisen unglaubwürdig sein? Preise und Ausstattungen sind doch vergleichbar mit den aktuellen 2010!


----------



## Deleted 133688 (22. Juni 2010)

Bike_Atze schrieb:


> Was soll an den Preisen unglaubwürdig sein? Preise und Ausstattungen sind doch vergleichbar mit den aktuellen 2010!


 
Preise passen. Wieso auch nicht. B+B stellt doch nix ein was sie dann nicht liefern können zu diesem preis. Man kann die Bikes ja quasi schon kaufen. Man bekommt sie eben erst im August dann, da die ersten Anfang August ausgeliefert werden


----------



## Deleted 133688 (22. Juni 2010)

smirre111 schrieb:


> Es steht ja in den Specs. "Flash HI-MOD w/ new geometry" also wird sich geringfügig in der Geometry auch was getan haben denke ich.


 

von der Geo wird das scapel dem flash angepasst. Sollte sich also nicht viel ändern beim Flash.


----------



## Bike_Atze (22. Juni 2010)

Das beispielsweise das Flash 3 2011 200â¬ gÃ¼nstiger ist als das 2010 kÃ¶nnte man damit begrÃ¼nden das im 2011 nur noch eine "Alu-Lefty" anstatt einer "Carbon-Lefty" im 2010 verbaut ist. Ausstattungsbereinigt sind die Preise schon korrekt!


----------



## Deleted 133688 (23. Juni 2010)

_http://www.bikemagazine.pt/ce_scalpel_productpages.pdf


http://www.bikemagazine.pt/ce_jekyll_productpages.pdf


Einfach nur goil 
_


----------



## Bertolli (23. Juni 2010)

Juz71 schrieb:


> _http://www.bikemagazine.pt/ce_scalpel_productpages.pdf
> 
> 
> http://www.bikemagazine.pt/ce_jekyll_productpages.pdf
> ...





Desto öfter ich das neue Jekyll ansehe, desto besser gefällt es mir!!
Auch die Farben, Lackierungen, vor allem das Grau-Schwarz mit den grünen Decals vom Scalpel finde ich sehr Goil!!
Einfach da Hamma!!

Gibt's da nicht vieleicht auch einen Link zu den 2011er Rennrädern??
Ich such und such und find nix


----------



## Deleted 133688 (23. Juni 2010)

Bertolli schrieb:


> Gibt's da nicht vieleicht auch einen Link zu den 2011er Rennrädern??
> Ich such und such und find nix


 
Leider nein. Aber in ca. 2 Wochen gibt es den Katalog 2011 offiziell bei deinem Händler  und sicher bis dahin auch irgendwo im www.

Mein Flash HiMod 2 2011 wird am 9.9.2010 geliefert 

Was ich nur nicht verstehe, das sie das HiMod 2 2011 mit ner alloy Lefty ausgestattet haben  Naja sind ja nur 40gr. Unterschied. Wohl deswegen um den Preis von 3999,- halten zu können, denke ich mal.


----------



## Bertolli (23. Juni 2010)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Leider nein. Aber in ca. 2 Wochen gibt es den Katalog 2011 offiziell bei deinem Händler  und sicher bis dahin auch irgendwo im www.




Woher habt Ihr bloss immer diese Informationen?

Hoffe das mein Händler dann auch bald den neuen Katalog bekommt.

Dein 2011er Flash wird schon Anfang September geliefert?...kann ich fast nicht glauben!
Habe im April ein Tesoro bestellt,....soll Ende Juli geliefert werden.
Ich glaub ich muss mal wieder meinen Händler anrufen, mal ein bisschen Gas geben!!


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (24. Juni 2010)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Leider nein. Aber in ca. 2 Wochen gibt es den Katalog 2011 offiziell bei deinem Händler  und sicher bis dahin auch irgendwo im www.
> 
> Mein Flash HiMod 2 2011 wird am 9.9.2010 geliefert
> 
> Was ich nur nicht verstehe, das sie das HiMod 2 2011 mit ner alloy Lefty ausgestattet haben  Naja sind ja nur 40gr. Unterschied. Wohl deswegen um den Preis von 3999,- halten zu können, denke ich mal.



aber dafür hat die alu-lefty den x-loc!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133688 (24. Juni 2010)

Bertolli schrieb:


> Dein 2011er Flash wird schon Anfang September geliefert?...kann ich fast nicht glauben!


 

genau mein Händler hat bei CD Europa angerufen das Bike bestellt und gestern bekam er die  Info Liefertermin 9.9.2010
Beim Flash ändert sich doch nix außer die Lackierung. Die ersten 2011 Bikes werden sogar schon im August ausgeliefert.

Den katalog 2011 muss dein Händler anfordern. Der ist bereits im Druck


----------



## Deleted 133688 (24. Juni 2010)

mmm-bikes.com schrieb:


> aber dafür hat die alu-lefty den x-loc!




yo 
Und da nur noch 2-fach Kurbel und einige X.0 Teile mehr, dürfte das HiMod 2 auch wieder unter 9kg. liegen


----------



## Triptube (24. Juni 2010)

Moin Jürgen und alle anderen,
hat jemand Bilder vom 29"er Flash Carbon (Hi-mod ?!) 2 ?!
Sehe nur das 1er und das 3er.
Happy trail's !
Stefan


----------



## Deleted 133688 (24. Juni 2010)

Triptube schrieb:


> Moin Jürgen und alle anderen,
> hat jemand Bilder vom 29"er Flash Carbon (Hi-mod ?!) 2 ?!
> Sehe nur das 1er und das 3er.
> Happy trail's !
> Stefan




http://blogcannondale.blogspot.com/2010/06/cannondale-flash-2011.html


----------



## Deleted 133688 (24. Juni 2010)

Juz71 schrieb:


> http://blogcannondale.blogspot.com/2010/06/cannondale-flash-2011.html




Gibt wohl nur ein 1'er und 2'er


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (24. Juni 2010)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Gibt wohl nur ein 1'er und 2'er



als early intro gibt es das 29er als 1er (hi-mod carbon) und das 3er (standard carbon).
das 2er gibt es derzeit nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133688 (24. Juni 2010)

mmm-bikes.com schrieb:


> als early intro gibt es das 29er als 1er (hi-mod carbon) und das 3er (standard carbon).
> das 2er gibt es derzeit nicht!



hast du den early Intro auch für die 2011 26'er als pdf? Danke


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (24. Juni 2010)

Juz71 schrieb:


> hast du den early Intro auch für die 2011 26'er als pdf? Danke



sollte eigentlich jeder cannondale händler haben!

schicke mir ne email unter: [email protected]


----------



## Triptube (28. Juni 2010)

Hat jemand noch was neues ?! 
Über Badboy's usw. !
Happy trail's !
Stefan


----------



## gmk (29. Juni 2010)

Triptube schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch was neues ?!
> Über Badboy's usw. !
> Happy trail's !
> Stefan



ein neues badboy mit neuer fatty

kein rzone40 mehr ...


----------



## Deleted 133688 (29. Juni 2010)

gmk schrieb:


> ein neues badboy mit neuer fatty
> 
> kein rzone40 mehr ...




und welches leichtes Tourenfully haben sie dann für 2011 im Program?


----------



## gmk (29. Juni 2010)

Juz71 schrieb:


> und welches leichtes Tourenfully haben sie dann für 2011 im Program?



jekyll mit 150mm


----------



## Deleted 133688 (29. Juni 2010)

gmk schrieb:


> jekyll mit 150mm


 

jekyll naja eher ein All-Mountain.
Zum Touren reichen vorne 120mm hinten 100mm

Aber OK das Scott Genius geht ja auch als Touren-Fully durch.


----------



## madhias23 (30. Juni 2010)

gmk schrieb:


> ein neues badboy mit neuer fatty



Wo gibt's da Infos?  Dann muß ich mit meiner Bestellung warten!

Schaut die neue Fatty so wie bei dem Trail SL3 29er aus:


----------



## gmk (1. Juli 2010)

Juz71 schrieb:


> jekyll naja eher ein All-Mountain.
> Zum Touren reichen vorne 120mm hinten 100mm
> 
> Aber OK das Scott Genius geht ja auch als Touren-Fully durch.



ist ja nicht meine idee

das rzone20 gibts nach wievor
das rzone40 nimma


----------



## gmk (1. Juli 2010)

http://www.declinemagazine.com/content.php?itemid=5058



> *Cannondale 2011 Jekyll and Family*
> 
> Cannondale hosted a 2011 product release at the beautiful Canyons Resort in Park City, Utah this past weekend. Several new bikes were introduced including an entire family of bikes that should be of particular interest to the Decline audience. Cannondale was inspired by the inherent compromises that exist within many current all-mountain style mountain bikes. Bikes that either descend well, but are pigs on the climb or bikes that climb well, but don't have suspension or geometry quite right for optimal descending. Cannondale's solution to this problem is the return of the familiarly named, but completely redesigned, Jekyll.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133688 (1. Juli 2010)

gmk schrieb:


> http://www.declinemagazine.com/content.php?itemid=5058




120 reicht auch zum Touren fahren 

Der Boom nach immer mehr Federweg ist sowieso lachhaft.
EInfach an der technik feilen das erspart kg's für federweg


----------



## gmk (1. Juli 2010)

Juz71 schrieb:


> 120 reicht auch zum Touren fahren
> 
> Der Boom nach immer mehr Federweg ist sowieso lachhaft.
> EInfach an der technik feilen das erspart kg's für federweg



kommt drauf an
140mm fullys sind hald nur teuer
aber so schwer wie früher hardtails ...


----------



## Deleted 133688 (1. Juli 2010)

gmk schrieb:


> kommt drauf an
> 140mm fullys sind hald nur teuer
> aber so schwer wie früher hardtails ...



echt es gibt 140mm fullys die 8.5kg wiegen?


----------



## gmk (1. Juli 2010)

Juz71 schrieb:


> echt es gibt 140mm fullys die 8.5kg wiegen?



noch nicht 
100mm ähem ... jetzt ja 80 mm geht scho ...


----------



## sonic00 (4. Juli 2010)

Ist eigentlich schon bekannt, ob man den Lock Out für die Lefty auch an einem 2010er Modell verbauen kann?


----------



## Deleted 133688 (4. Juli 2010)

sonic00 schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich schon bekannt, ob man den Lock Out für die Lefty auch an einem 2010er Modell verbauen kann?


 
Die *Lefty Federgabeln* haben gegenüber dem Vorjahr minimal an Gewicht zugelegt und bekommen dafür ein neues, weiches Lockout. Je nach Einstellung bleibt ein kleiner Restfederweg erhalten, der die Traktion am Vorderrad erhöht. Im Inneren der Gabeln kann zusätzlich die Auslösehärte des Lockouts durch einen Federwechsel verändert werden. Aktiviert wird der Lockout über den von Rock Shox bekannten XLoc Hebel, der hydraulisch funktioniert und auch an älteren Modellen nachgerüstet werden kann.


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (4. Juli 2010)

sonic00 schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich schon bekannt, ob man den Lock Out für die Lefty auch an einem 2010er Modell verbauen kann?



kann man, so wie alle anderen lefty speed.
kostet aber knapp 400,- euro (vorsichtige schätzung). der xloc alleine ca. 100,- euro + die pbr-kartusche, denn der alte dämpfer muss raus!
bei den lefty´s mit pbr-dämpfer, max und ultra, gibt es den xloc mit der verschraubung einzelnt, preis auch so um die 100,- euro!


----------



## sonic00 (4. Juli 2010)

Ach Du Schande, okay, dann bleibt meine Lefty eben nur fast perfekt...


----------



## onspeed (16. Juli 2010)

Hat jemand schon das Gewicht zum 29er Flash?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triptube (16. Juli 2010)

Das 29"er Flash Carbon Hi-Mod 1 soll in Gr. L ca. 21 lbs umgerechnet  9,5 kg.
Happy trail's !
Stefan


----------



## onspeed (18. Juli 2010)

Schade, dass es vom 29er keine Team Version geben wird.
2KG mehr als beim 26er ist nicht besonders eindrucksvoll. 
Damit bewegt man sich auf dem Niveau von Vollgefedert. 
Wo ist denn nur das ganze Gewicht auf der Strecke geblieben


----------



## Triptube (18. Juli 2010)

Man nehme schon einmal die Laufräder und Reifen. Die bei 29"er immer schwerer (mit ein paar kleinen Ausnahmen !) sind als bei 26"er.  Dann nehme man die komplette X.X. Gruppe vom Team Bike.
Beim Rahmen gibt es nicht so viel unterschied: ca. 950g zu ca. 1050g. Sattel und Lenker eben noch.
Das sollte es schon sein. Wenn ich noch was übersehen haben sollte koriegiert mich ! 
Happy trail's ! 
Stefan


----------



## gmk (18. Juli 2010)

lfr (felgen, speichen[minimal])
reifen (keine mogelpackungen ala racingralph oder so sub600g spaßreifen)
schläuche


----------



## tiroler1973 (24. Juli 2010)

Schönes Rad das Jekyll


----------



## tomker (31. Juli 2010)

hallo kann mir jemand weiterhelfen hätte interesse mir ein flash 2011 zu  kaufen, wo man sowas bestellen und auch bekommen kann, auch vielleicht  technische details z.b. über das flash carbon3 und das carbon4 wären  interessant, würde mich riesig freuen über infos
vielen Dank im voraus
tomker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ckl-online (31. Juli 2010)

Hättest ja wenigstens diesen Thread hier komplett durchlesen können.

http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopware/shopware.php?sViewport=search&sSearch=flash 2011

Gruß Frank



tomker schrieb:


> hallo kann mir jemand weiterhelfen hätte interesse mir ein flash 2011 zu  kaufen, wo man sowas bestellen und auch bekommen kann, auch vielleicht  technische details z.b. über das flash carbon3 und das carbon4 wären  interessant, würde mich riesig freuen über infos
> vielen Dank im voraus
> tomker


----------



## spengleschieber (3. August 2010)

ab sofort sind alle flash 2010 ein altes Eisen


----------



## Donnie-Burns (3. August 2010)

Hallo an alle, wird bei den neuen Flashs Himod die Geometrie verändert? 


Schöne Grüsse


Markus


----------



## chrikoh (3. August 2010)

spengleschieber schrieb:


> ab sofort sind alle flash 2010 ein altes Eisen



Warum?


----------



## 007ike (4. August 2010)

Donnie-Burns schrieb:


> Hallo an alle, wird bei den neuen Flashs Himod die Geometrie verändert?
> 
> 
> Schöne Grüsse
> ...



laut info von CD nicht


----------



## Donnie-Burns (4. August 2010)

007ike schrieb:


> laut info von CD nicht[/quo
> Danke. Habe gefragt da bei den neuen Flashs "new geometry" steht.....


----------



## smirre111 (5. August 2010)

Naja die Lefty hat nur mehr 100mm statt 110mm oder? Da kann/muss man dann auch die Geometrei darauf anpassen denke ich ...


Cheers


----------



## rzOne20 (5. August 2010)

denkt ihr es wird für ende 2011 oder gar anfang 2012 ein rzOne20 mit 29" geben?
bis jetzt gibts ja kein 29" kanonenteil-fully?


----------



## gmk (5. August 2010)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> denkt ihr es wird für ende 2011 oder gar anfang 2012 ein rzOne20 mit 29" geben?
> bis jetzt gibts ja kein 29" kanonenteil-fully?



es soll eine art scalpel werden

siehe im mtbr.com ->
forums ->cannondale


----------



## Sylt (17. August 2010)

Ab wann gibt es denn die 2011er Modelle? 
Speziell würde mich die Lefty Speed interessieren...

Warte nämlich schon seit Anfang Juni auf meine Gabel :-(

grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ckl-online (17. August 2010)

badbikes-online sagte mir was von Mitte Oktober


----------



## wilson (18. August 2010)

Seh ich richtig, dass das 2011 Jekyll ohne Lefty kommt? Frag mich, was das bedeuten soll. CD wird doch wohl nicht die Lefty abschiessen, oder? Für mich DAS Kaufargument für ein CD Bike. Nicht nur des unverwechselbaren Looks wegen. Made in Taiwan mit Foxgabel, da kann ich doch gleich ein Scott kaufen...


----------



## Scalpi (18. August 2010)

Die Lefty hat doch ein max. Federweg von 140mm - das Jekyll 150mm... .
Ich würde 'mein' Jekyll auch mit ner Lefty ausstatten denn nur so würde das Rad für mich Sinn machen.


----------



## wilson (18. August 2010)

Aber es wäre technisch doch möglich, eine 150er Lefty zu machen, oder? Hier ist es vermutlich eher der Absenkbarkeit wegen, dass eine Talas verbaut wird. Die Bike Bravos versuchen uns ja seit Jahren einzureden, der einzige Nachteil der Lefty sei, dass man sie nicht absenken kann. Als ob das Jemand wirklich brauchen würde...


----------



## Scalpi (18. August 2010)

....na ja, ich sehe in meiner Bike Runde schon einen Vorteil bei denjenigen mit absenkbaren Gaben - zu mindestens Bergauf. Denn das sind oftmals die einzigen die den Berg hochkommen ohne das das Vorderrad anfängt zu 'steigen'.
Aber,                die Zeit die vergeht um die Forke ab zu senken, ist für mich dann meist der Vorsprung den ich brauche um Boden gut zu machen


Das einzigste sinnvolle Prinzip von absenkbaren Gabeln stellt meiner Meinung nach http://www.bionicon.com/bikes/backcountry-mountainbikes
her.


----------



## fuzzball (18. August 2010)

bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es eine passende Lefty für das Jekyll geben wird , bei der man dann zwischen unterschiedlichen Mappings wechseln kann analog zum Hinterbau.


----------



## dkc-live (18. August 2010)

glaub ich auch. wenn nicht kann man ja ne 144 er max auftreiben und reinbauen.


----------



## fuzzball (18. August 2010)

was auch dafür sprechen würde, dass nur ab dem Jekyll das Simon System Sinn macht; wieso bräuchte man z.B. beim Scalpel ein DH Mapping für die Gabel


----------



## gmk (19. August 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> *bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es eine passende Lefty für das Jekyll geben wird *, bei der man dann zwischen unterschiedlichen Mappings wechseln kann analog zum Hinterbau.



*nein*
leider 



*NEW JEKYLL fahrbericht, pics, ... *
http://www.bikemagic.com/gear-news/cannondale-jekyll-2011-first-ride---updated/8217.html#historysub
http://www.bikemagic.com/gear-news/...1-first-ride---updated/8217-2.html#historysub
der 2te link wegen dem wirklichen fahrbericht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (19. August 2010)

und ??? kein Hinweis; es hat ja auch keiner behauptet, dass es die ab dem Serienstart geben wird


----------



## santo77 (19. August 2010)

Scalpi schrieb:


> Die Lefty hat doch ein max. Federweg von 140mm - das Jekyll 150mm... .
> *Ich würde 'mein' Jekyll auch mit ner Lefty ausstatten denn nur so würde das Rad für mich Sinn machen.*



so ist es


----------



## gmk (20. August 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> und ??? kein Hinweis; es hat ja auch keiner behauptet, dass es die ab dem Serienstart geben wird



*?*
und gibts eine absenkbare lefty 
sonst hat der "elevate mode" wenig sinn, wenn du hinten nur mehr 90mm hast und vorne 150mm

kein grund zur aufregung ...


----------



## Konaschaf (20. August 2010)

Fuer die nächste Zeit ist kein Jekyll mit Lefty geplant.
Die entsprechende Lefty ebenfalls nicht.
Zumindest nach Aussage Cannondale auf ner Hausmesse.
Die wollen eben nicht mit halbgaren Sachen kommen, find ich ja soweit auch sinnvoll.
Das Jekyll fährt sich meiner Meinung nach auch ohne Lefty top und ist mit einem Ransom oder Genius nicht zu vergleichen (beides unterm Popo gehabt) - ergo Ransom/Genius sind keine Alternative was die Hinterbauperformance angeht.

LG


----------



## sasch12 (20. August 2010)

Konaschaf schrieb:


> Fuer die nächste Zeit ist kein Jekyll mit Lefty geplant.
> Die entsprechende Lefty ebenfalls nicht.
> Zumindest nach Aussage Cannondale auf ner Hausmesse.
> Die wollen eben nicht mit halbgaren Sachen kommen, find ich ja soweit auch sinnvoll.
> ...



hi Konaschaf,
kannst evtl. mal nen kurzen Bericht zum Jekyll abgeben... würd mir ja vieleicht auch bei meiner Entscheidung helfen !
mit was kannst es denn eher vergleichen ?

gruß sasch


----------



## Deleted 57408 (20. August 2010)

Konaschaf schrieb:


> Die wollen eben nicht mit halbgaren Sachen kommen, find ich ja soweit auch sinnvoll.
> LG



Echt? Das wäre ja mal ganz was Neues! Ich habe mich auf meinen Cannondales immer wie ein Testfahrer gefühlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (21. August 2010)

gmk schrieb:


> *?*
> und gibts eine absenkbare lefty
> sonst hat der "elevate mode" wenig sinn, wenn du hinten nur mehr 90mm hast und vorne 150mm
> 
> kein grund zur aufregung ...



was für eine Weichei muss man sein um eine Absenkung zu benötigen  der elevate mode macht insofern sinn, dass der Hinterbau nicht so soft abgestimmt ist und daher der Sattel und Tretlager eher XC like sich fahren lassen; einer der größten Nachteile an meinem Perp war, dass der Hinterbau mit Stahlfederdämpfer (stoy) bergauf zuviel SAG gehabt hat, sodass man quasi an Steilstücken nach hinten umgekippt ist. Mit dem FOX DHX Air und dem PP wurde das starke eintauchen unterdrückt, dafür war die Traktion futsch - deswegen finde ich den elevate mode speziell fürs Claymore 
Hatte beim Perp insgesamt 3 Gabeln verbaut [Totem, 66 ATA und N´Dee] davon zwei mit Absenkungsfunktion; genutzt habe ich sie in 5 Jahren einmal zum testen ansonsten bin überrall ohne probs hochgekommen wo es noch fahrbar war [manchmal mit schultern]. Man darf halt nicht wie ein nasser, fetter, fauler Sack im Sattel sitzen bleiben, sondern aus dem Sattel und Gewicht nachvorne.

wie an anderer Stelle geschrieben, Cannondale arbeitet an einer Lefty fürs Claymore, da wäre eine Lefty fürs Jekyll nur der logische Zwischenschritt. Interessant wäre, ob sie auch eine neue Nabe entwickeln, da ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass die bisherigen den Bikepark Einsatz aushalten.


----------



## brösmeli (21. August 2010)

Ich habe hier eine Zusammenstellung (Katalog) der neuen Dämpfer/Gabeln gefunden:

http://issuu.com/csgaustralia/docs/2011technology


----------



## robert84.r (22. August 2010)

Hat wer Bilder und eine Teileliste vom Flash Team und Himode1 (26Zoll Version)? Hab diese beim Händler schon gesehen aber hab schon wieder alles vergessen


----------



## peter74 (24. August 2010)

PDF katalog Cannondale 2011 :

http://www.rijwielpaleis.nl/nieuws-bericht.asp?NewsID=291


----------



## Chefkocher (24. August 2010)

Wer hat denn evtl. schon Neuigkeiten hinsichtlich Verfügbarkeit der neuen Jekylls von den hiesigen Händlern bekommen ? Wir haben uns schon ein wenig umgehört, angeblicher Liefertermin Januar bis März 2011, Tendenz eher Richtung März.

Ersten Aussagen zufolge wird von Cannondale schon ordentlich Druck beim Handel gemacht, da nach deren Aussage die Nachfrage nach der Messe enorm steigen wird und demnach eine rechtzeitige Verfügbarkeit aufgrund eher geringer Stückzahlen gefährdet ist. Die ersten Händler haben mir daher geraten schon vor Messebeginn zu bestellen um mein gewünschtes Modell auch tatsächlich bis März 2011 zu erhalten. Ist das nun pure Verkaufspolitik oder haltet Ihr die Aussagen für realistisch ?

Eigentlich würde ich lieber den Demoday am 31.08. abwarten und dann nach den ersten Reaktionen bestellen, habe bloss die Befürchtungen dass es dann in der Tat eng werden kann.
Grüße


----------



## Konaschaf (24. August 2010)

März wird es wohl denke ich werden...hat man mir auch gesagt.


----------



## robert84.r (25. August 2010)

Die Lefty hat 2011 nur 100mm! Hat einer eine Ahnung warum?
Ausserdem sind die schwerer geworden. Auch die frage warum dies?

Speed Carbon w/ XLR  1250g
Speed Carbon w/ PBR  1194g

Was heißt die Abkürzung PBR? Funktion?


----------



## Berrrnd (25. August 2010)

PBR = Push Button Rebound and Lockout


----------



## Teex (27. August 2010)

Hi ihr
ich hätt mal ne frage zum neuen Claymore soweit die Infos stimmen kommt es ja mit 203mm Scheiben vorne und 185mm hinten mich würd interessiern ob man da auch 203 hinten rein haun kann. 
Cannondale hat auf meine email nicht geantwortet.


----------



## canno-range (27. August 2010)

robert84.r schrieb:


> Die Lefty hat 2011 nur 100mm! Hat einer eine Ahnung warum?
> Ausserdem sind die schwerer geworden. Auch die frage warum dies?
> 
> Speed Carbon w/ XLR  1250g
> ...



Das Gewicht der XLR ist einschließlich des externen Lockouts (hydraulischer Rock Shox Hebel) angegeben. 

Das PBR System ersetzt die in der Lefty Speed bisher verbaute Negativfeder. Es ist zwar etwas schwerer, führt aber zu einem weiter verbesserten Ansprechverhalten. Das PBR gibts schon seit 2009 bei den Lefty Max.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (27. August 2010)

wenn ich mir die zeichungen anschaue, meine ich eine feder zu erkennen.


----------



## Sylt (27. August 2010)

robert84.r schrieb:


> Die Lefty hat 2011 nur 100mm! Hat einer eine Ahnung warum?
> Ausserdem sind die schwerer geworden. Auch die frage warum dies?
> 
> Speed Carbon w/ XLR  1250g
> ...



Ich warte immernoch auf meine Lefty Speed Carbon DLR (im Juni beim Händler bestellt) - meint Ihr es macht Sinn jetzt auf die neue 2011er Lefty zu warten?
Ob die Gabel nun im September kommt oder dann eben erst im Oktober/ November ist mir dann auch egal.
Habt Ihr einen Vorschlag?

Grüße und Danke

Sylt


----------



## robert84.r (27. August 2010)

Wer braucht bei einer Lefty ein externen Lockoutsystem?  
Man kommt so einfach und schnell an das Gabellockout. Meiner Ansicht komplett sinnlos!


----------



## baltes21 (27. August 2010)

robert84.r

da gebe ich dir recht


----------



## Sylt (27. August 2010)

robert84.r schrieb:


> Wer braucht bei einer Lefty ein externen Lockoutsystem?
> Man kommt so einfach und schnell an das Gabellockout. Meiner Ansicht komplett sinnlos!



ist das die Antwort auf meine Frage? Hat die 2011er Lefty einen Lockout am Lenker?


----------



## Triptube (27. August 2010)

Bei der 2011 Lefty Carbon XLR hat ein Hydraulisches Lockout von SRAM/Rock Shox das mit seinem Hebel am Lenker sitzt.
Happy trail's !


----------



## santo77 (27. August 2010)

baltes21 schrieb:


> robert84.r
> 
> da gebe ich dir recht



absolut, ich gebe ihm auch recht


----------



## dkc-live (27. August 2010)

meine hat gar keinen lockout. dafür einstellbare druckstufe, dass ist viel sinniger.


----------



## brösmeli (27. August 2010)

Ich finde einen lockouthebel in der nähe des daumens praktisch. Vorallem wenn man in den wiegetritt wechseln möchte und die hand am lenker lassen kann. Ein kurzer daumendruck und zu ists. Warum nicht, wenn es technisch möglich ist? Umrüsten werde ich meine bestimmt nicht. Wenn ich jedoch eine neue kaufen würde, nähme ich eine mit xloc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baltes21 (28. August 2010)

bei meinem lenker brauche ich dir griffe nicht loszulassen, der ist aber auch weit unter 600 mm


----------



## 2six (29. August 2010)

jekyll erst im märz???????????????

echt schade, dachte die sind nach der eurobike lieferbar. schade


----------



## brösmeli (30. August 2010)

Hier die neuen 29er?

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=552041&stc=1&d=1277402833


----------



## teamscarpa (31. August 2010)

1)Ist jetzt eigentlich der neue 29er leichter geworden als das alte 29er Flash? 
2)Was wiegt der Rahmen eigentlich real (angegeben ist er mit 1150g)?


----------



## madhias23 (7. November 2010)

Bei EightyAid hab ich ne 50mm Super Fatty Solo DL entdeckt, was ist denn das? Eigentlich ja ganz schick das eckige! Aber hier noch nichts gehört. 
http://www.eighty-aid.com/index.php?id=941 

Auf der amerikanischen C'Dale Seite sieht man bei den Urban Bikes auch 2011er Modelle, die anders als die europäischen sind. Hier ist dann auch die 50mm Gabel zu finden, und generell andere Austattung. Die normale Fatty ist auch irgendwie anders, dünner. Ist wahrscheinlich immer so, dass da Unterschiede zw. US und EU sind?


----------



## Triptube (7. November 2010)

Schicke Gabel !
Im deutschen Katalog ist jeden falls nichts drin.
Ist mir auf der U.S. Seite echt entgangen.
Danke für den hinweiß !
Bekommst du wahrscheinlich nur bei 88+ für deutschland !?

Happy trail's !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CannondaleFlash (16. März 2011)

Ich habe das neue Cannondale Flach Ultimate 2011 und es ist gigantisch!
Der Vorbau ist etwas abgerundet und passt weil er ein Alu-Desgin hat nicht ganz auf das Bike (Schade). Aber erfült seinen Zweck sehr gut.

Ich habe die Speed XLR Carbon Lefty mit 110 mm Federweg (Standart) und auch das hydraulische Lockout. Es funktioniert perfekt und die Gabel ist super!

http://www.testberichte.de/p/cannondale-tests/lefty-speed-carbon-xlr-testbericht.html


RIDE HARD!


----------



## Christof3d (23. Oktober 2011)

Falls es jemand interessiert, hier auch die Kataloge 2011 zum "nachschlagen":
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1253810/2011-Cannondale-Mens-Bikes.pdf
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1253810/2011-Cannondale-Womens-Bikes.pdf
http://www.cannondalestore.de/2009/docs/2011 Bikes.pdf

*Kennt jemand einen Händler oder Quelle, wo ich noch* (ggf. gegen Aufwandsgebühr)* den Original-Katalog 2011 zugeschickt bekommen könnte?*

(Leider kriege ich den nirgends mehr und würde gerne den Gesamtkatalog haben, in dem mein Fahrrad drin ist, das ist der Hintergrund)
Wenn einer den 2011er vielleicht hat und nicht mehr benötigt und der Zustand gut ist, gerne auch auf diesem Weg.
Danke für jegliche Infos die zur Ergreifung des "Altkataloges" führen


----------

